# More Sponsors for Ryleys Run



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool,the more the better!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great Donna..... The more the better...... Everyone wins......


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl: :appl: :woot2: :woot2: :yipee: :yipee: 

...and the list goes on.... 
Donna, compared to last year, how much has it grown?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks so much guys. I just want to have so many sponsors there for people to enjoy and get the most out of the day they can. These people are offering freebies for everyone, there is no way I will say no. It sets a great tone for the future of Ryleys Run. Next year there will be more and more I am sure. I hope to see improvements and more races each year. We have already gone beyond last year and that was the first year. So we are ahead of ourselves already.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Great! It is so nice that these businesses are getting involved for such a great cause!    

PS - I'm so glad there are going to be muffins! I was a little jealous that Sacramento was having muffins! Kim...what do you think of this plan? Leave the hotel a little early...stop by Dunkin Donuts for coffee and head over to the campus for muffins to go with the coffee? Mmmmmm.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Great! It is so nice that these businesses are getting involved for such a great cause!
> 
> PS - I'm so glad there are going to be muffins! I was a little jealous that Sacramento was having muffins! Kim...what do you think of this plan? Leave the hotel a little early...stop by Dunkin Donuts for coffee and head over to the campus for muffins to go with the coffee? Mmmmmm.....


Hey...Dunkin Donuts? I wonder if they would set something up? I drink coffee in the summer!!! :uhoh: They just can't bring muffins...


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

That is awesome that you are getting so many sponsor! I love that people/organizations are getting involved!! Yippee!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Hey...Dunkin Donuts? I wonder if they would set something up? I drink coffee in the summer!!! :uhoh: They just can't bring muffins...


Well, Kim, I think you should contact Dunkin Donuts and ask if they want to sponsor and donate the coffee, ice coffee or whatever else you can think of. They are right across the street. LOL!!! Go for it. *or I could stop by I suppose. LOL!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> *or I could stop by I suppose. LOL!!*


Ya, think? LOL You can tell them I'll be in to buy coffee! Sounds like Cindy, too!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

moverking said:


> :appl: :appl: :woot2: :woot2: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> ...and the list goes on....
> Donna, compared to last year, how much has it grown?


MB, compared to last year?? Sponsors have tripled and registration is already past where it was last year at this time before the event. So we are well on our way. *AND* We have added a few more races and that is what is so great. Its only going to continue to grow.


----------

